# Need to Fatten Fiddle up?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Admittingly, Fiddle is more on the lean side or the scale. And alot of that draws from a fear of making her obese and/or her getting Hypoglycemia.

However, I don't this she is desperately thin? A few of my family have mentioned they think I underfeed her because you can feel her ribs and because she comes in alot around the 'hips'.

But, as far as little dogs go, this is normal?

Please, Have a flick thru my flickr photos and Let me know what you think?!

P.s. Been to the Vet multiple times with no mention of any issues?



IMG_0084 by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

just bumping this


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia was getting too thin after her spay so I added cooked chicken
or eggs(eggs just twice a week)to her diet.Try to add just
healthy calories rather then snacks from the store or fatty meats.
Maybe a little yogurt if he/she is ok with dairy.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Dahlia was getting too thin after her spay so I added cooked chicken
> or eggs(eggs just twice a week)to her diet.Try to add just
> healthy calories rather then snacks from the store or fatty meats.
> Maybe a little yogurt if he/she is ok with dairy.



I was definately thinking of adding in some meat/chicken to her diet. Was going to pick up some chicken wings today! for raw feeding


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

This may sound argumentative but its not.

I was at the vets last friday and asked if he was a raw advocate.
He said "cooked or raw they both have the same values".
He said "why raw?? There is a danger of e-coli if it isnt fed properly".
LOLOLOLOLO

I told him "you just have to use the same common sense
with eating/feeding meats as you do for yourself".
He didnt win that point he was trying to make.
I feel as long as its fresh from the fridge(1-3 days old)
then why not raw?? Im considering raw chicken breast for Dahlia
once or twice a week.Sorry Im not the totally committed type yet.
But we are dabbling in the idea of raw.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> This may sound argumentative but its not.
> 
> I was at the vets last friday and asked if he was a raw advocate.
> He said "cooked or raw they both have the same values".
> ...


Yeah I asked my vet about raw feeding as she had no problems with it for other, bigger dogs. She said its fine to feed Fiddle raw food, as long as I am also giving her a good quality kibble so she can maintain a good calcium level with such fragile little bones. I really want her to have both cooked and raw chicken, and cooked red meat, but definately sticking to kibble for Calcium.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Egg shells too*



> I really want her to have both cooked and raw chicken, and cooked red meat, but definately sticking to kibble for Calcium.


This sounds like I similar plan I had in mind.
I wont be giving her bone just yet though.
What about crushed/powdered egg shells for calcium?
I want to get a motar & pestal to grind them up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wanted to add that if a dog eats raw bones in addition to the raw meat - they are meeting their calcium/phosphorus needs. 

Just feeding an all meat diet would not be adequate. They must have the bones also and organs for it to be balanced. The correct ratio is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> This sounds like I similar plan I had in mind.
> I wont be giving her bone just yet though.
> What about crushed/powdered egg shells for calcium?
> I want to get a motar & pestal to grind them up.


Sounds interesting! Let me know how Dahlia goes with the egg shells!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Just wanted to add that if a dog eats raw bones in addition to the raw meat - they are meeting their calcium/phosphorus needs.
> 
> Just feeding an all meat diet would not be adequate. They must have the bones also and organs for it to be balanced. The correct ratio is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ.



Ahh k, I didnt know that! (about the calcium) 

I knew the prey diet required organs though. Unfortunately Im not that stong stomached! 

But thanks for the info on the bones! Im guessing the first time I give her a wing, she wont eat the bone?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Ahh k, I didnt know that! (about the calcium)
> 
> I knew the prey diet required organs though. Unfortunately Im not that stong stomached!
> 
> But thanks for the info on the bones! Im guessing the first time I give her a wing, she wont eat the bone?


Depends on the dog. Most just plow right on through.  If not, you can hammer it a little so that it's more 'floppy' and she will be able to eat it a little easier.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> The correct ratio is 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organ.


Yes if they go totally raw, is that true??
Dahlia is still on kibble and suppliments.
She will be getting the raw or cooked chicken for added calories
and variety.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd add in a wing a couple times a week. It would help with her dental hygeine as well as add a few extra calories for her. She does look a bit thing to me...but I know some Chi's are just built that way. My Maya is the same way & it drives me crazy! LOL

With all due respect raw has plenty of calcium (and other vitamins & minerals) if you follow the correct ratios. Bone IS calcium which is why you need to feed 10% bone when feeding completely raw. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Yes if they go totally raw, is that true??
> Dahlia is still on kibble and suppliments.
> She will be getting the raw or cooked chicken for added calories
> and variety.


If you are just adding the chicken for added calories and variety - then you should be fine without added calcium or organs. If you are feeding the chicken with the kibble - I would cook it. 

Some say that raw and kibble digest at different rates and you can have a tummy upset if feeding both at the same time. I will say that this is a "debate" and I haven't seen proof of either side. I do know people who feed raw and kibble together and have no problems at all. But to be on the safe side, I would either feed the raw chicken separately from the kibble or cook it if you are feeding it with the kibble.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry...Tracy beat me.  Ignore that part of my reply. LOL


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Depends on the dog. Most just plow right on through.  If not, you can hammer it a little so that it's more 'floppy' and she will be able to eat it a little easier.



*stomach turns* haha thats gross! but I will make sure i do!


Thanks haha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> Sorry...Tracy beat me.  Ignore that part of my reply. LOL


I can't help it! I'm a raw post hogger!!! haha I admit it!! Just tell me to back off so others can jump in. :hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I can vouch for the feeding raw & kibble at the same time causing tummy upset. Ivy gave a LOAD of "treats" (left over EVO) to the pups & I went ahead & still fed them their raw meal afterwards. Maribelle had THE WORST diarrhea for 2 straight days. It was horrible. Poor thing was pooing every hour. I was syringing water into her just to be sure she stayed hydrated. Anyway...I'm sure every dog is different (the rest of my crew didn't seem too bothered by the mix) but lets just say we are not using kibble at ALL in our house anymore for this vary reason. I personally would feed at least raw & kibble seperately at least 12 hours apart.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I can't help it! I'm a raw post hogger!!! haha I admit it!! Just tell me to back off so others can jump in. :hello1:


Nah, you don't have to back off. LOL I for one, am just S-L-O-W! :daisy:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The first time I gave raw to Zoey it took her a bit, and it has taken her about 3 months to be completely comfortable plowing through most bones, Ziva my 4# min pin puppy, didn't eat the first bone all the way, but has eaten every bone since then and is doing fabulous eating after just 2 weeks on raw. If you want to feed raw, but don't want to mess with the organs etc, you can do a premade, they are fully balanced etc. I know cutting up/messing with kidneys makes me gag a little because of the smell and I can't get it off my hands forever (but learned washing my hands with my shampoo afterwards helps), you can wear gloves too 

Just wanted to add, since feeding Raw Zoey LOVES bones, chews etc, some bones etc she wouldn't dream of touching before eating raw, now she loves to chew on things. It's amazing and I love it  Call me weird but I like it when dogs like to chew on bones


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> The first time I gave raw to Zoey it took her a bit, and it has taken her about 3 months to be completely comfortable plowing through most bones, Ziva my 4# min pin puppy, didn't eat the first bone all the way, but has eaten every bone since then and is doing fabulous eating after just 2 weeks on raw. If you want to feed raw, but don't want to mess with the organs etc, you can do a premade, they are fully balanced etc. I know cutting up/messing with kidneys makes me gag a little because of the smell and I can't get it off my hands forever (but learned washing my hands with my shampoo afterwards helps), you can wear gloves too


Well hopefully the big night will be tonight! and hopefully this will bump her up on the scales too.

What about feeding raw meet, then cooked. Any suggestions on time inbetween those two?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Well hopefully the big night will be tonight! and hopefully this will bump her up on the scales too.
> 
> What about feeding raw meet, then cooked. Any suggestions on time inbetween those two?


I'd do as Heather suggested and separate raw and cooked meals by 12 hours.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Wonderful!

Thank you all so much! I am going to closely monitor her weight to see if I can bump it up!

She is still Less than 1kg. About 2.1 lbs?

and she is still to be spayed! 

Lets hope this works!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Tracy & Mchis for the interesting info.
Ill remember to feed separately.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

> Call me weird but I like it when dogs like to chew on bones


And popcycles!! LOL=siggy


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How old is fiddle and what is her weight she doesn't look thin to me ribs should be covered in a layer of fat/muscle and should ve felt they should also have a defined waist and tuck up the tuck up isn't always noticeable in puppies until about 8 months


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I just read she's 2.1lbhiw old is she???

I have raw fees my pups daisy was 9 or 10 weeks lotus 12 never showed any problems with bones both were under 2lb when starting raw 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkoqFwXZwBU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This Is great


----------

